# Troubl saving a post



## richoso1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Today I noticed that when I try to save a reply, I get an error msg saying i don't have permission and I'm not logged in, but...*Welcome, richoso1.*
You last visited: Today at 08:54 AM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0. 

, and then I hit Go advanced, on the next next screen I hit Save and it works. Anyone experiencing this oddity today?


----------



## mofo (Jun 13, 2008)

I've done a couple 2 or 3 posts today with no trouble.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 13, 2008)

That will happen to on occasion, but nut today.


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 13, 2008)

That one hasn't happened to me yet, but I have noticed that sometimes it doesn't send me an email when someone replies to a thread I've posted on.

Not even for the very next person in line.


----------

